# Pressemeldung: Fischereiliche Evolution lässt Fische schrumpfen



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2015)

PRESSEMITTEILUNG des Leibniz-Instituts für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei (IGB) in Berlin



*Fischereiliche Evolution lässt Fische schrumpfen*​


_Beim Angeln und Fischen geht es wie so oft darum: Wer zieht den größten Fisch an Land? Die größenselektive Fischerei ist weltweit verbreitet und bevorzugt das Überleben von kleinen, scheuen Fischen. Durch die sogenannte fischereiliche Evolution passen sich die Bestände genetisch, morphologisch und verhaltensseitig an den Fischereidruck an. In die Röhre gucken Fischer und Angler, die nicht nur immer kleinere Fische erbeuten, sondern diese auch immer schwerer an den Haken bzw. ins Netz bekommen. Darauf weist eine internationale Gruppe von Wissenschaftlerinnen und Wissenschaftlern unter der Leitung von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus vom Leibniz-Institut für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei und der Humboldt-Universität zu Berlin im Fachmagazin Evolutionary Applications (Jahrgang 8, S. 597-620) hin._


Große Fische erzielen am Markt höhere Preise und sind Garant für zufriedene Angler. Doch die großen Fische sind bedroht: Fast alle Fischbestände weltweit werden mit Mindestmaßen bewirtschaftet. Auch wirken Netze und Langleinen in der Regel größenselektiv. Die Folge: Große Fische landen bevorzugt im Kescher oder auf Deck, während die kleinen, noch unreifen bzw. erstmalig geschlechtsreif werdenden Tiere geschont werden. Scharfe Befischung führt zur starken Verjüngung der Bestände, die Durchschnittsgröße der Fische in Fang und Bestand geht zurück. Das ist zunächst ein demografischer Effekt, der bereits innerhalb einer Fischereisaison spürbar wird und nichts mit Evolution zu tun hat. Wenn der Fischereidruck aber über mehrere Fischgenerationen anhaltend hoch ist, kann Fischerei auch zu genetischen (d. h. evolutionären) Veränderungen führen, weil die die Fischerei überlebenden Tiere bestimmte Erbanlagen in sich tragen, die ihnen trotz intensiver Befischung das Überleben und die Vermehrung garantieren. Beispielsweise sollten die Individuen bevorteilt werden, die möglichst lange möglichst klein bleiben.



Allerdings ist das Wachstum von Fischen in der Natur sehr variabel und abhängig von Futterverfügbarkeit, Temperatur und vielen anderen natürlichen Faktoren. Das macht es so schwierig, auf Basis von Freilandstudien im Meer oder in Seen zweifelsfrei zwischen rein demografisch-ökologischen und evolutionären Ursachen für Köpergrößenveränderungen in befischten Beständen zu unterscheiden. Entsprechend kontrovers wird die Hypothese zur fischereilichen Evolution seit dem Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts in Fachkreisen debattiert.



In einem einmaligen fast zehn Jahre andauernden Selektionsexperiment an Zebrafischen haben die Fischereiwissenschaftler Dr. Silva Uusi-Heikkilä und Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zusammen mit einem Team von internationalen und nationalen Kooperationspartnern nun klare Belege für die sogenannten fischereiliche Evolution vorgelegt. Größenselektiv befischte Bestände büßten in nur fünf Generationen 7% ihrer Maximalgröße ein. Das ganze hatte auch Auswirkungen auf die Gesamtanzahl abgegebener Eier, die bei den befischten Populationen geringer war als bei den unselektiv befischten Beständen. Auch die Eiqualität litt, die bei den größenselektiv befischten Populationen geringer war als bei den Vergleichsbeständen.



Die Forscherinnen und Forscher wiesen überdies nach, dass in den befischten Populationen Veränderungen in den Erbanlagen stattgefunden hatten – ein zweifelsfreier Beleg für die fischereiliche Evolution. „Dass diese Effekte bereits nach fünf Generationen eintraten, zeigt wie schnell sich scharfe Befischung in den Genen niederschlagen kann“, erläutert die Erstautorin der Studie Silva Uusi-Heikkilä, die jetzt als PostDoc an der University in Turku in Finnland arbeitet. „Weil die meisten kommerziell befischten Populationen längere Generationszeiten haben als Zebrafische, sollten sich Effekte fischereilicher Evolution innerhalb von 100 Jahren in der Natur nachweisen lassen“, ergänzt der Studienleiter Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus. „Natürlich lassen sich die Zebrafischstudien unter Laborbedingungen nicht 1:1 auf die Bedingungen im Freiland übertragen. Der Wert unserer Studie liegt in dem Nachweis von Ursache – Fischerei – und Wirkung – genetische Veränderung. Diese Belegführung ist im Freiland nicht möglich. Unsere Ergebnisse zeigen, dass Fischerei rasche Evolution auslösen und einen genetischen Niederschlag finden kann“, konstatiert Arlinghaus. 



Die Forscherinnen und Forscher vom Leibniz-Institut für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei und der Humboldt-Universität zu Berlin fanden überdies heraus, dass die sich an den Fischereidruck anpassenden Zebrafische nicht nur kleiner, sondern in ihrem Verhalten auch scheuer waren. Für die genetisch angepassten Fische ist die Evolution übrigens überlebensnotwendig und daher positiv zu bewerten. Computermodelle zeigten, dass die angepassten Zebrafischpopulationen unter befischten Bedingungen eine um 20% erhöhte Populationswachstumsrate aufwiesen als die nicht angepassten Vergleichstiere. „Fischereiliche Evolution, die sich über Körpermerkmale hinaus auch in den Genen niederschlägt, ist also entgegen anderslautenden Behauptungen nicht unbedingt kontraproduktiv für die Populationen. Allerdings dürften Fischer und Angler in die Röhre gucken, weil die gefangenen Tiere nicht mehr ihre maximale Länge erreichen und überdies immer schlechter zu fangen sind“, erläutert Arlinghaus.



Arlinghaus fasst die Kernbotschaft zusammen: „Die Art und Weise der Befischung von Süß- und Salzwasserfischen ist vergleichbar einer Zucht durch Auslese, allerdings mit unbeabsichtigten Züchtungsergebnissen“. Es müsse bedacht werden, dass Fischerei-induzierte genetische Veränderungen nur sehr langsam umkehrbar sind.



Im Kern geht es also nicht nur um ein interessantes wissenschaftliches Phänomen, sondern um etwas, das für die globale Fischwirtschaft von Relevanz ist. Das zeigt auch ein populationsdynamisches Modell an den Zebrafischen: Nach einem simulierten Fangmoratorium erholte sich der evolvierte Fischbestand deutlich langsamer als die unselektierten Vergleichspopulationen. „Die an die Fischerei angepassten Tiere haben Probleme, mit natürlichen Umweltbedingungen umzugehen, in der der menschliche Einfluss durch den Fangstopp eliminiert wird“, bemerkt Silva Uusi-Heikkilä. 



„Darüber hinaus entziehen sich durch die Evolution die Fische immer besser dem Zugriff durch den Menschen. Dadurch reduziert sich auch die Möglichkeit, auf Basis von Fangmengen und anderen Fangdaten Fangmengen etwas über die Fischmenge in den Ozeanen und Seen auszusagen“, ergänzt Robert Arlinghaus.



Was ist zu tun? Die Autoren schlagen vor, das Management der Fischbestände in den Weltmeeren und andernorts auf einem evolutionsbiologischen Ansatz aufzubauen, sofern sich die in dem Experiment nachgewiesenen Effekte auch in der Natur zeigen. Diesen Beleg muss weiterführende Forschung erst vorlegen. Die entsprechenden Techniken werden derzeit vorsorglich in mehreren Gruppen weltweit erforscht. Arlinghaus: „Es würde zunächst einmal helfen, besonders empfindliche Bestände zu identifizieren." In der Folge sei es wichtig festzustellen, welche Veränderungen genau der Fischereidruck hervorrufe und welchen Einfluss das auf den Wert der Fischbestände für die Fischereiwirtschaft und die hobbymäßige Angelfischerei hat. „Eine Möglichkeit ist, den Fischereidruck insgesamt zu reduzieren und weniger selektiv wirken zu lassen. Man könnte sowohl die kleinen wie auch die sehr großen Tiere von der Fischerei ausnehmen, z. B. durch Entnahmefenster“, so das Fazit von Arlinghaus. Weiterführende Modelle haben nämlich inzwischen gezeigt, dass durch Entnahmefenster im Unterschied zu Mindestmaßen Schnell- statt Kleinwüchsigkeit gefördert wird. Und darüber freuen sich mit Sicherheit die Angler und Fischer.


----------



## captn-ahab (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fischereiliche Evolution lässt Fische schrumpfen*

Mindest-und Maxmaß wäre eben die beste Variante.


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fischereiliche Evolution lässt Fische schrumpfen*

Jo, man scheint redlich bemüht nun endlich flächendeckende Küchenfenster durch zu drücken!

Dazu scheint auch keine noch zu krude Argumentation stimmig.



> Allerdings ist das Wachstum von Fischen *in der Natur* sehr variabel und  abhängig von Futterverfügbarkeit, Temperatur und vielen anderen  natürlichen Faktoren.



Und dann einen Aqariumsversuch, als ausreichende Beweisführung hinstellen?



> In einem einmaligen fast zehn Jahre andauernden *Selektionsexperiment an  Zebrafischen* haben die Fischereiwissenschaftler Dr. Silva Uusi-Heikkilä  und Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zusammen mit einem Team von  internationalen und nationalen Kooperationspartnern nun klare Belege für  die sogenannten fischereiliche Evolution vorgelegt.



Merkt vielleicht noch jemand anderes als ich, die Widersprüchlichkeit?



> Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus. „Natürlich lassen sich die  Zebrafischstudien unter Laborbedingungen nicht 1:1 auf die Bedingungen  im Freiland übertragen.



Na immerhin fällt dies auch Prof. Arlinghaus selbst auf!

Jürgen


----------



## jkc (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fischereiliche Evolution lässt Fische schrumpfen*

Hi, interessant, interessant.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Zebrafischpopulationen unter befischten Bedingungen eine um 20% erhöhte Populationswachstumsrate aufwiesen als die nicht angepassten Vergleichstiere. „Fischereiliche Evolution, [...] ist also entgegen anderslautenden Behauptungen nicht unbedingt kontraproduktiv für die Populationen ...



Was diese Populationswachstumrate genau ist, wäre noch interessant. Ich gehen mal von einer höheren Individuenanzahl aus?

Den Grünen Absatz, kapier ich aber nicht ganz, steht der nicht im Gegensatz zu dem Rest der Argumentation Arlinghaus´s für´s Entnahmefenster?  Hieße doch keine negative Auswirkung auf die Population = kein Handlungsbedarf???


Grüße JK


----------



## Kotzi (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fischereiliche Evolution lässt Fische schrumpfen*

Ehm, wird hier wirklich gegen Fishery Induced Evolution gemeckert?

Gibts wirklich noch keine andere wissenschaftliche Arbeit dazu? Hatte das selbst in einer normalen Ökologie Vorlesung am Beispiel des Ostseedorsches.
Und dort ist es ganz offensichtlich, durch den hohen fischereilichen Druck werden schnellwüchsige Fische eher herausselektiert und früh laichende Fische begünstigt.
Es gibt bereits laichreife Dorsche im 20 cm bereich, die von der Fischerei und Anglern vollkommen unbehelligt ihr kleinwüchsiges Erbgut weiter verbreiten können.
Ist halt immer nur ne Sache die von Gewässer zu Gewässer aufgrund von Fischerei und Angeldruck verschieden ist.

Und @jkc
Für die Populationsüberlebenswahrscheinlichkeit gut, denen machts ja nichts aus kleiner zu sein. Für den Menschen der sie befischen will, schlecht.


Gibt auch noch mehr dazu zu lesen, ist ja keine neue These/Vermutung etc:
http://scholar.google.de/scholar?q=fishery+induced+evolution&hl=de&as_sdt=0&as_vis=1&oi=scholart


----------



## jkc (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fischereiliche Evolution lässt Fische schrumpfen*

Ja, ja, das habe ich schon verstanden, aber das hebelt dann doch die anderen Argumente wie "schlechterer Laich bei fehlenden großen Fischen" aus?!
Oder steht zumindest im Widerspruch dazu. 
Ist es nun Nachteil für die Population wenn große Fische (Bzw. deren Laich) fehlt (wie an anderer Stelle mehrfach gelesen), oder ist es der Population egal?

Grüße JK


----------



## Kotzi (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fischereiliche Evolution lässt Fische schrumpfen*

Schlechter Laich im Sinne von potentiell kleinwüchsigeren Nachkommen.
Würde ich mir jetzt zumindestens so erklären und interpretieren, die wollen wir ja nicht. 
Rein Populationsbiologisch ist das wohl egal, bzw in Sicht auf die Populationsgesundheit eher förderlich wenn Fischerei herrscht, was ja auch einer gewissen Logik nicht entbehrt.


----------



## jkc (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fischereiliche Evolution lässt Fische schrumpfen*

Nö, an anderer Stelle schrieb Arlinghaus, der größere Laich der größeren Fische hätte bessere Überlebensraten und durch die leichte Verschiebung der Laichzeit von großen und kleineren Fischen wäre die Population besser aufgestellt, was ungünstige Laichbedingungen / Witterungsschwankungen angeht.
Hätte also ganz klar was positives für die Population, nicht nur für tolle Fangfotos mit größeren Fischen .

Grüße JK


----------



## Kotzi (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fischereiliche Evolution lässt Fische schrumpfen*

" Größenselektiv befischte Bestände büßten in nur fünf Generationen 7% ihrer Maximalgröße ein. Das ganze hatte auch Auswirkungen auf die Gesamtanzahl abgegebener Eier, die bei den befischten Populationen geringer war als bei den unselektiv befischten Beständen. Auch die Eiqualität litt, die bei den größenselektiv befischten Populationen geringer war als bei den Vergleichsbeständen."

"Computermodelle zeigten, dass die angepassten Zebrafischpopulationen unter befischten Bedingungen eine um 20% erhöhte Populationswachstumsrate aufwiesen als die nicht angepassten Vergleichstiere. „Fischereiliche Evolution, die sich über Körpermerkmale hinaus auch in den Genen niederschlägt, ist also entgegen anderslautenden Behauptungen nicht unbedingt kontraproduktiv für die Populationen."

Sind doch 2 verschiedene Paar Schuhe was du da benennst.
Das sind alles verschiedene Einflussfaktoren.


----------



## phirania (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fischereiliche Evolution lässt Fische schrumpfen*

OK,wo fange ich denn nun Zebrafische.?|kopfkrat
Und was haben die für ein Schonmaß.?|kopfkrat


----------



## jkc (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fischereiliche Evolution lässt Fische schrumpfen*



Kotzi schrieb:


> " Größenselektiv befischte Bestände büßten in nur fünf Generationen 7% ihrer Maximalgröße ein. Das ganze hatte auch Auswirkungen auf die Gesamtanzahl abgegebener Eier, die bei den befischten Populationen geringer war als bei den unselektiv befischten Beständen. Auch die Eiqualität litt, die bei den größenselektiv befischten Populationen geringer war als bei den Vergleichsbeständen."
> 
> "Computermodelle zeigten, dass die angepassten Zebrafischpopulationen unter befischten Bedingungen eine um 20% erhöhte Populationswachstumsrate aufwiesen als die nicht angepassten Vergleichstiere. „Fischereiliche Evolution, die sich über Körpermerkmale hinaus auch in den Genen niederschlägt, ist also entgegen anderslautenden Behauptungen nicht unbedingt kontraproduktiv für die Populationen."



Hm, er meint also mit "angepassten Zebrafischpopulationen unter befischten Bedingungen" also optimal (also unkonventionell) befischte Populationen ohne die heute übliche Größenselektierung?
Ich hatte das "unter befischten Bedingungen" zunächst mal als Vorhandensein der Größenselektion interpretiert.


----------



## Kotzi (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fischereiliche Evolution lässt Fische schrumpfen*

Doch, konventionell auf Größe selektiert befischt.

Jedoch: "nicht unbedingt"

Zweitens: sind immer mehrere Faktoren ausschlaggebend. In diesem Experiment wurde festgestellt das sie zwar kleiner werden, aber die Population durch die anpassungen unter befischten bedingungen vorteile hatte.
Das ist aber vollkommen unabhängig von dem Faktor zu sehen den du genannt hattes, das sind alles Puzzelsteine für das große ganze und keine allgemeinaussage für ein generelles Größenfenster zu sehen. Diese beiden Sachen schließen sich untereinander nicht aus.


----------



## BERND2000 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fischereiliche Evolution lässt Fische schrumpfen*

5 Generationen sind aber auch selten 100 Jahre.

 Bei den meisten Arten werden die Fische kaum älter als 10 Jahre.

 Also würden 20 bis 50 Jahre viel besser passen.
 Hoppla dann geht das ganze viel schneller.

 Schneller geht es dann aber auch umgekehrt, wenn z.B wieder nachgewachsene Großhechte unter den klein bleibenden Artgenossen aufräumen.

 Es gibt noch einen Weg wie man die genetische Vielfalt der im Gewässer vorkommenden Fische erhalten kann, selbst im Meer funzt so etwas.

 Kleinere Schutzgebiete, mit Totalschutz versorgen dann die Umgebung mit Nachwuchs.


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fischereiliche Evolution lässt Fische schrumpfen*

Das ist wieder so ein Ding, bei dem man über Arlinghaus nur den Kopf schütteln kann und mit dem er seine gesamte Reputation in Frage stellt.

Dass die gewerbliche Netzfischerei Auswirkungen auf die Durchschnittsgröße laichreifer Fische hat, ist eine uralte Kamelle. Fakt, bewiesen und extrem logisch.

Der Spagat hin zur Angelfischerei ist völliger Blödsinn, ausgenommen vielleicht Kleinstgewässer. Hier wird wieder mal versucht, gute Argumente aus anderen Bereichen unter den Hut der Angelfischerei zu bringen um irgendwie an einer Entnahmepflicht vorbei zu kommen.

Humbug, auf diese Art.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fischereiliche Evolution lässt Fische schrumpfen*

Arlinghaus brütet mal wieder Entnahmefensterargumente aus...


----------

